# Ford 8N Governor Problems



## Benjiboy (Mar 5, 2020)

Had to replace the governor on my 1951 Ford 8n due to flyballs wearing a groove almost through the body of the housing. Flyballs and their traveling surfaces had many flat spots. I am having trouble adjusting the new governor. I can only move the throttle lever over the throttle quadrant about 1 inch and have to back off because the engine wants to run away. I kept the same linkage from the old governor. I set the throttle lever to the low point on the quadrant and hooked up the linkage with the governor set at idle. Started the tractor and slowly increased the speed and had to back off because of excessive engine speed. I had moved the throttle only one inch. Can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong or if I am right in suspecting flyball problems in the new governor? The max speed adjust scew is set all the way in and never makes contact with the stop before engine speed is too fast.


----------



## Iggydog (Jun 13, 2019)

Benjiboy, I am having the same problem with my new govenor on my 1950 8n, so don't feel alone! I am looking forward to the recommendations also.


----------



## Ron N (Aug 22, 2020)

Same problem


----------



## Ron N (Aug 22, 2020)

Same problems


----------



## Ron N (Aug 22, 2020)

Same problem as Benjiboy


----------



## Ron N (Aug 22, 2020)

Benjiboy said:


> Had to replace the governor on my 1951 Ford 8n due to flyballs wearing a groove almost through the body of the housing. Flyballs and their traveling surfaces had many flat spots. I am having trouble adjusting the new governor. I can only move the throttle lever over the throttle quadrant about 1 inch and have to back off because the engine wants to run away. I kept the same linkage from the old governor. I set the throttle lever to the low point on the quadrant and hooked up the linkage with the governor set at idle. Started the tractor and slowly increased the speed and had to back off because of excessive engine speed. I had moved the throttle only one inch. Can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong or if I am right in suspecting flyball problems in the new governor? The max speed adjust scew is set all the way in and never makes contact with the stop before engine speed is too fast.


I've the same problem. Has you found an answer?


----------



## Benjiboy (Mar 5, 2020)

Ron N said:


> I've the same problem. Has you found an answer?


My solution to my problem was to go on Ebay and find a used governor which came from a working 8N. I questioned the seller about the condition of the governor and was satisfied that it was in satisfactory condition. It arrived in just a few days. After examination I installed it and it works beautifully. I had been warned about purchasing new aftermarket products. Learned my lesson. My 1950 8N is now working great.


----------



## Trl271 (Sep 25, 2021)

Have same problem on 2 aftermarket governors.Bought them from popular vendors on Amazon. The arms are not pressed on shafted correctly for maximum travel. Compair the travel distance from your original governor. Both governors where made in India. Anyway that's what I found. These sellers have got to know as people must be calling them.


----------

